# Hello from France



## GSO (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everybody!

My name's Gina I'm 25 and come from Swizerland and I live since April 2012 in France.
I rode 8 years in a riding school in Yverdon, and after 5 years of back issues, and therefore no possibility to ride, I begin again in Chaumont.
There, I ride 2 different horses. A PRE/quarter-horse cross male and a PRE/Franche-Montagne cross mare. Unfortunately they are not mine. I do a lot of dressage (or I try to... ) and some ballad in the forest to.

Now that I bought a house with field in France I hope I will soon get my own horses.

Hope, my english will be understandable


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Hi Gina,

Welcome to The Horse Forum

Your English is Fine 

Hope you enjoy your time here


.


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Welcome to the Forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## G8dtrailrdr (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi and welcome. Good luck in being able to get a horse of your own. I am coming to France in October to visit my brother who lives in the Loire Valley. Are there many horses in the country in France? My brother says he has a neighbor who has horses and rides dressage who may be able to put on a show for me; he called it Equipage? I will be so homesick for my own horses while I am there, I hope I can get a "horse fix" while I am there, lol.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

GSO said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My name's Gina I'm 25 and come from Swizerland and I live since April 2012 in France.
> I rode 8 years in a riding school in Yverdon, and after 5 years of back issues, and therefore no possibility to ride, I begin again in Chaumont.
> ...


Bienvenue!
Welcome to the forum! your english isn't to bad at all, welcome and looking forwards to seeing photos


----------



## GSO (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks ^^

@ G8dtrailrdr: Loire Valley, it's a really beautiful place to be. I live close Swizerland... quite far away from Loire Valley. In the area I live in, there are a lot of horses in the country and cities. In Levier is the place were "franc-comtois" horses are the most common and loved.
I don't now the place you are going to be. But I'm sure you'll find a horse to ride. If you can go to someplace "private" and not a riding school... just go for it.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

GSO said:


> Hope, my english will be understandable


Oh bah moi je le trouve très bien! :thumbsup: :mrgreen: 

Salut!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome Gina!


----------

